# Brand new audi and SiRamik glasscoating



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

so, the last two days has seen me returning a favour for my mate, and fellow DW member Sam aka Bensons 897

he fitted me some LED securty lights, all wired in plastic conduit

and i applied SiRamik glasscoating to his new car

so

after giving the car a nice bath , a two bucket wash, it was fully decontaminated etc

then onto the paint for a nice polish up

used red hydrotech pad , via flex vrg , and used SiRamik primer, now this has a small ammount of cut, but really does ramp up the gloss

you dont have to undertake a wipedown prior to applying SC15 as this poilsh from the same stable is fully compatable,

this time i applied a layer of SC15 , then a layer of Mist (which is a lower concentraion of silica at around 7% ,whereas SC15 is around 80% )
then another layer of SC15 and finally another layer of Mist

this was used on all paint all wheels and all plastics, its that versatile a product

the results speak for themselves

any questions etc fire way







polishing stages



















and from here on all pics are with coating applied


----------



## Crafoo (Oct 27, 2013)

Excellent work sir. :thumb:

I think you should clean my car too :buffer:


----------



## Bigoggy (Sep 1, 2014)

Nice work again mate :thumb:


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Mega once again Steve. I'm loving SiRamik on both of our cars. Water behaviour is incredible.


----------



## Reflectology (Jul 29, 2009)

stunning Steve, i think white is where its at with Siramik as it just makes the whole thing come together.


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

Reflectology said:


> stunning Steve, i think white is where its at with Siramik as it just makes the whole thing come together.


i agree pal

third white with this wonderfull gloss in a bottle

overall a game changer i think


----------



## sonny (Feb 26, 2008)

Brilliant job, can you tell me what brush you used to get to the inside part of the alloy in your second picture please? Im being lazy and hoping I don't have to take my wheels off to clean there.


----------



## AdamC (Jan 31, 2013)

Great gloss.


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

sonny said:


> Brilliant job, can you tell me what brush you used to get to the inside part of the alloy in your second picture please? Im being lazy and hoping I don't have to take my wheels off to clean there.


i used either the ez detail brush or the adams bent brush
a wheel woolie type one

these are my go to brushes, but i have a fair few lol


----------



## s29nta (Mar 9, 2013)

looking great, top job.


----------



## Stu Mac (Aug 18, 2014)

Beautiful A6 but what a job mate, superb . That finish is stunning & even more impressive for the fact it's a white car


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

nice looking car and a superb gloss brought to the paint :thumb:


----------



## Prestige car care shop (Mar 29, 2014)

Fantastic work Steve

Whats the application process like for SiRamik glasscoating? im in the market for a coating soon for our DD


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

Prestige car care shop said:


> Fantastic work Steve
> 
> Whats the application process like for SiRamik glasscoating? im in the market for a coating soon for our DD


have you ever used a ceramic before?

apllication wise

take your time

its all in the prep, get your paint defect free and nice and clean

unlike other ceramics,, use primer polish from SiRamik, no need for wipedowns, this will only enhance the gloss but is the perfect base for SiRamik sc 15 ceramic , thne

a few drops onto the supplied applicator, its quite thick in apperance and form

spread say half a panel at a time , i apply up and down then across, just to make sure for full coverage, wait a minute or so depending on ambient temps, the remove we one cloth then final buff with another cloth

continue working around the car

this audi had a mist application as well to really ramp up the gloss and protection

im seeing the same levels of protection on a merc after 16 months plus now,, lovely stuff

contact russ at reflectology as hes the man etc and will be able to give lots more info etc

but for me its an amazing product, so much easier to use than other coatings ive tried over the years

http://reflectology.co.uk/siramikglasscoat/


----------



## Peugeot (Apr 19, 2014)

You spent time cleaning a New car must have been very dirty, and IMO I would use any polish on a new car


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

Peugeot said:


> You spent time cleaning a New car must have been very dirty, and IMO I would use any polish on a new car


i used this polish as its from the same manufactuer

so it means that you do not have to wipe down the paint prior to applying the glasscoating to remove any oils present in the polish

and even a new is dirty

but thanks for your input


----------



## Mark Evison (Aug 16, 2011)

Pictures are stunning. How would I go about getting these products or is this something which you do your self in house.?


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

Mark Evison said:


> Pictures are stunning. How would I go about getting these products or is this something which you do your self in house.?


theres a link above
reflectology a sponser on here has all the goodies,,tell him i sent you lol


----------



## Mark Evison (Aug 16, 2011)

Ah yes I've spotted it now. Thank you very much


----------



## Mark Evison (Aug 16, 2011)

Oh wow just had a quick look on there site and its not even expensive products. I thought they would be a lot more than that to achieve a finish as good as you've done. I'm well getting a order sorted tomorrow.


----------



## WEDEL.1 (Aug 11, 2009)

I'm not sure that I've ever seen white THIS glossy!!

Fantastic!


----------



## 2Buckets (Nov 29, 2008)

Another excellent job mate, I’ve been keeping an eye on your work with Siramik, and the results you have achieved are stunning. No big surprise then, that I will be choosing this sealant, this time around (last ceramic coating was applied nearly three years ago).

Just a few questions if you don’t mind Steve, 

Did you apply the Siramik Primer by hand or machine, and if it was the latter which pad did you use?

How long do you spend applying the Primer to an average sized car?

Is there a significant difference when you layer the Surface Coat Mist over the SC15 (two coats of each) compared to just SC15 topped with a layer SCM?

Once a vehicle is prepared and corrected etc., how long would it take to apply the two coats of SC15 and the SCM on an average sized vehicle?

Just to explain, I’ll be applying this to a Panther Black Metallic Ford Galaxy and it will be outdoors,

any advice appreciated,

cheers,

Pete.


----------



## DLGWRX02 (Apr 6, 2010)

Stunning work


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

]primer was applied via machine and pad was a red hydrotech pad, it has a little cut but not that much, so if defects are present id remove them first[/COLOR]

primer is the polish, so it takes as long as it takes, i think you mean sc15 , the first layer is always the longest, as it goes onto bare paint, its oily in application ,but does spread, you have to take your time and make sure you get all the paint covered , and dont miss any bits, either in application or removal, the subsequent layers go on easier as there is a base there, youll feel the diffrence, and trick with mist is apply to the clothe , spread and the buff with another cloth[/COLOR]

t just seems to add a little something, more so on white, [/COLOR]

Once a vehicle is prepared and corrected etc., how long would it take to apply the two coats of SC15 and the SCM on an average sized vehicle? i can do an average car, say a bmw 3 sereis , first coat at least two hours, mist in less than an hour , but ive done quite a few now , but its not rocket science just common sense

heres one i did outside, but was placed in garage overnight, i see this car at work , and still looks as good today, with only the bi monthly wipedown with mist, just washed , dried, driven[/COLOR]

search out a few others ive posted on here

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=337402


----------



## 2Buckets (Nov 29, 2008)

steve from wath said:


> ]primer was applied via machine and pad was a red hydrotech pad, it has a little cut but not that much, so if defects are present id remove them first[/COLOR]
> 
> primer is the polish, so it takes as long as it takes, i think you mean sc15 , the first layer is always the longest, as it goes onto bare paint, its oily in application ,but does spread, you have to take your time and make sure you get all the paint covered , and dont miss any bits, either in application or removal, the subsequent layers go on easier as there is a base there, youll feel the diffrence, and trick with mist is apply to the clothe , spread and the buff with another cloth[/COLOR]
> 
> ...


Thanks for the reply and PM Steve, much appreciated.
I got a bit confused, I presumed that the primer was just that and not a polish as such.
I plan to correct the galaxy before hand using Megs 105 and 205 (not sure i'll need to use the 105 though as the paint isn't that bad).
Baring in mind the latter, would it still be worth while to go over again using the primer? and if so which pad would you advise, i.e. white or black etc.

cheers,

Pete.

P.S. just off to look at those other jobs you've done :thumb:


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

2Buckets said:


> Thanks for the reply and PM Steve, much appreciated.
> I got a bit confused, I presumed that the primer was just that and not a polish as such.
> I plan to correct the galaxy before hand using Megs 105 and 205 (not sure i'll need to use the 105 though as the paint isn't that bad).
> Baring in mind the latter, would it still be worth while to go over again using the primer? and if so which pad would you advise, i.e. white or black etc.
> ...


if you remove all defects and you are happy with finish
then wipe over with panel wipe ect to remove any oils left behind by polishing

if using primer , you dont need to wipedown as its totally compatable

it will only ad to the gloss using primer though , use a soft finishing pad


----------



## 2Buckets (Nov 29, 2008)

steve from wath said:


> if you remove all defects and you are happy with finish
> then wipe over with panel wipe ect to remove any oils left behind by polishing
> 
> if using primer , you dont need to wipedown as its totally compatable
> ...


Thanks for the advice steve :thumb:


----------



## Wide X (May 26, 2015)

I've been looking at the SC15 and Mist for Pearl White paint and a lot of carbon fibre. I can't find anything referring to it's UV blocking capabilities, can anyone enlighten me?

Thanks.


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

Wide X said:


> I've been looking at the SC15 and Mist for Pearl White paint and a lot of carbon fibre. I can't find anything referring to it's UV blocking capabilities, can anyone enlighten me?
> 
> Thanks.


Get in touch with Russ @reflectology...hell he able to give you more in depth answer's and advice


----------



## 2Buckets (Nov 29, 2008)

Hello Steve, I mailed Russ via his website a few days ago, but haven't had a reply as yet, I guess he is busy.


----------



## gatman (Jun 13, 2012)

Very nice, paint looks amazing


----------



## Reflectology (Jul 29, 2009)

2Buckets said:


> Hello Steve, I mailed Russ via his website a few days ago, but haven't had a reply as yet, I guess he is busy.


Hiya buddy,n i have replied to your email, maybe check your spam folder. if not email me again and ill send another over.


----------



## 2Buckets (Nov 29, 2008)

Reflectology said:


> Hiya buddy,n i have replied to your email, maybe check your spam folder. if not email me again and ill send another over.


Cheers mate, will do that now.

I've checked and it's not turned up Russ, will send another e-mail,

cheers,

Pete.


----------

